
Peacock spiders: scientist finds seven new species of 'fairly cute' creatures - evo_9
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/30/peacock-spiders-scientist-finds-seven-new-species-of-fairly-cute-creatures
======
jessriedel
Some of the displays are even better than seen in the video from the article.
His youtube channel is highly recommended.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA1shkhjIY_QiDdYfEYDqew](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA1shkhjIY_QiDdYfEYDqew)

